# How to release port?



## DigiSoft (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok so as some of you know I am running gaming server.
Few months ago I upgraded from FreeBSD 5.5 to FreeBSD 8.0 with new clean install.

When the gaming server sometimes crashes, it restarts byitself and tries to bind to the specified port. But if that port is binded then it goes +1 port untill it finds free port. 
Now the problem is that the port stayes binded even after the server crash WHY? I never had this problem with FreeBSD 5.5.

When I was using FreeBSD 5.5 and when there was server crash it would restart itself and bind to the same port but 8.0 is not releasing the ports on server crash?

Can someone help me? Thank you.


----------



## copypaiste (Feb 11, 2010)

Use sockstat to find out which pid is using that port. Maybe you are trying to load the same daemon twice?


----------

